# multiple simultaneous read-only imports of a static zpool?



## idownes (Jun 24, 2012)

I'm curious if multiple hosts could have simultaneous read-only imports of a zpool on shared disks? The pool would be exclusively read-only during concurrent access so there would be no issues with cache coherency, metadata and so on. Is this possible? Has anyone tried it?


----------



## phoenix (Jun 26, 2012)

ZFS is not a shared/cluster filesystem.  Only 1 host can have a pool imported.  Period.


----------



## idownes (Jun 27, 2012)

Sure, I definitely understand that. But what is the problem with the scenario I described? The data on disk is static and the hosts would import read-only. Each host always has correct knowledge about the zpool. Apart from potential inefficiencies, how could this be a problem?


----------



## phoenix (Jun 27, 2012)

It's a design choice.  A lot of major changes would need to be made.


----------

